
We need standardized rented autonomous tugs to move customized unpowered wagons - headalgorithm
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/RegdNi2yMHjcywAAx/elon-musk-is-wrong-robotaxis-are-stupid-we-need-standardized
======
uberman
Dang it. I wish I had thought of that. Quite an insight.

It harkens back to an age where the very rich had private rail cars.

It also nicely solves range and charging when your tug can be quickly swapped
for a charged one at a transfer station. Even better if the replacement tug
can meet you and swap "in-flight".

Personal cabins are as a result much less expensive to build and maintain and
can be tailored to the need.

Dang it dang it dang it!

